# Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan



## tomsen83 (30. November 2016)

Da mir das ganze graue Wetter hier in D tierisch auf den Keks geht, verschlägt es mich mit Frauchen im Januar für einige Zeit ins Warme. Genauer gesagt auf die Inselgruppe Coron/ Busuanga an der Nordspitze von Palawan.

Unabhängig von den Berichten zur Dynamitfischerei an den Riffen (die wohl deutlich nachgelassen hat), musses ja im Südchinesischen Meer noch fangbare Fische geben, die man bei ein oder zwei Ausflügen mit ner Banka potentiell fangen kann.

Ins Gepäck kommen daher wahrscheinlich zwei Ruten (MH-Spinne und fast Kräftigeres zum Jiggen und ggf. Schleppen) und Popper, Stickbaits, Mefoblinker, Trollinglures.

Ich weiß, dass an der Pazifikküste der Philippinen auf Grund der Meeresgeologie und des sehr tiefen Wassers in unmittelbarer Nähe zu den Landmassen sehr gutes Fischen möglich ist. Leider is das auf der anderen Seite des Landes und ich finde keinerlei Berichte oder Informationen zu den Meeresregionen an der Westküste.

Meine Frage also: War schon mal irgendwer in der Region um Palawan unterwegs und kann Infos zu Fischbeständen geben?
War da schon mal jemand tauchen und hat neben den ganzen Nemos auch größere Riffräuber gesehen oder bei Bootsausflügen Hinweise auf pelagische Fische (Vogelschwärme etc.) wahrgenommen?

Ich bin für jeden Informationsfetzen dankbar!!!


----------



## guifri (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*

http://discoverelnido.com/fishing/


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*



guifri schrieb:


> http://discoverelnido.com/fishing/



Hat Ich schon gesehen aber das is ja noch weniger als nullinformation...|supergri


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*

Hi, 
Südchinesisches Meer.

Tunas, King Makrele, Gruper, Haie, Segelfisch. Eigentlich alles da, wenn nicht ausgebombt. 50 lips Rute sollte reichen. War bei mir fast überdimensioniert. War aber auch nicht das Großvieh dabei. 

Grundangeln & Schwimmer, waren erfolgreich.
Fürs Schleppen brauchst hald eine ordentliche Rolle auf die 50L.

Was ich dir enpfehlen würde: Frag den Kapitätn oder hiesige Angler wie die Montagen, Köder auszusehen haben, sonst kannst dich auf eine lange Teststrecke einstellen, und kommst evtl doch nicht drauf.
Und geg. hilft es, wenn einheimische Freunde das erfragen.

Bei uns war u.a. das Gerät im Bootspreis enthalten.    
Falls eigenes, nimm dir auch eine leichtere für den Köderfischfang mit.
Die benutzen offt nur Spulen mit Blei und Hacken.

PS: Falls sich eine Seeschlange verbeisst, lass die lieber im Wasser, da wird die Crew hecktisch. 


mfg
NM


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*

Dank dir!  In welcher Region warst du unterwegs und welche wassertiefen waren am Produktivsten?


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*

Hi,   
vor Malaysia und Tailand,

Bei einem Guten Nachtangeltripp angelten wir auf ca. 70m. (Bodenkontakt)
Das liegt ganz an den Fanggründen, die Kapitäne oder hisigen Angler wissen das.

Für das Posenangeln: Ködertiefe z.B. auf Kingmakrele. ca. 2m Wassertiefe. 
Für Tunas, Köderfisch ab besten an der freie Leine, wenn ein Scharm endeckt wird. Wassertiefe - je nach dem wo die sind. Am besten immer das machen was der Käpten oder die Krew sagt.

Habt Ihr ein Echolot an Bord? Oder nimm selber eins mit.


mfg
NM


----------



## tomsen83 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*

Schon die zwei Ruten wird nen Krampf wegen 10kilo Gepäckgrenze beim Inlandsflug...Die Jungs vom Ressort machen jetzt mal die Fischer scharf, von denen die täglich beliefert werden. 
Ich lass mich überraschen!  Danke dir auf jeden Fall für den Input!!!


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*

Dann wünsch ich dir mal einen schönen Urlaub, ein dickes Petri Heil und das die Rolle glüht.

PS.
Das Korallendreieck, gehört zu den , - oder ist das artenreichste Meeresgebiet der Welt.

mfg
NM


----------



## tomsen83 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*

Danke Dir, ich werde berichten.

Sollten hier noch andere Interessierte auf den Thread stoßen, noch einige Infos die ich sammeln konnte. Ich hatte via eMail Kontakt zur Philippine Game Fishing Foundation. Sowas wie der Big Game Fishing Club vor Ort und habe innerhalb von zwei Tagen die folgende Antwort erhalten. Leider für meine Urlaubsregion nicht hilfreich, aber eventuell für den ein oder anderen doch interessant:
_"we don't go fishing in the area we do tuna fishing in puerto princesa  in palawan the season for that is on july or august for the month of  january we go bass fishing in pantabangan nueva ecija and if you like to  catch dorados/ wahoo/ sailfish and marlin that would be in sta.ana  cagayan valley on the northern tip of the philippines thea season will  be during summer"
_Laut deren Website und den dort veröffentlichten Ergebnissen und Bildern hauen die gut Fisch raus.


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*

Hi,

Wenn du etwas Fangen willst, verbrüdere dich mit den Ureinwohner. Die wissen was und wo.
In einer Nußschalle wird interessant.


mfg
NM


----------



## tomsen83 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Philippinen im Januar - Coron/ Palawan*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wenn du etwas Fangen willst, verbrüdere dich mit den Ureinwohner. Die wissen was und wo.
> In einer Nußschalle wird interessant.
> ...



Jup. Darauf läufts hinaus. Solange einer zum Schöpfen dabei is


----------

